
Ask HN: How you manage multiple learning projects? - dillmac
Hello,<p>I am learning multiple skills. I need to manage and keep going. How do you manage?
======
sharmi
Previous discussions that might help you. There are some gems there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13610668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13610668)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14637859)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15629309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15629309)

------
yesenadam
Not sure what you mean. Are they things you don't want to do? It sounds like
it. More info please if you want some answers.

Personally, I'm learning multiple skills, I'm doing all of them because
they're exactly what I want to do. Trying to be too rational about stuff has
never worked for me; I mean, I don't think making a timetable like school and
doing each activity for a set time would work for me. I do whichever I feel
like at the time.

------
brudgers
Hobby learning is different from professional learning. For hobby learning the
projects can span over several years or more. It is supposed to pleasurable,
there are no deadlines, and the topics can be very distant from what one
already knows.

For professional learning, it is a bit different.

